

Wolfram and Lisp Recollections - asciilifeform
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/msg/f3b93140c2f2e922?dmode=source&output=gplain

======
zandorg
I _also_ have written C programs which (with some basic optimisations) are
1000 (yes) times faster than the Lisp equivalent.

Initially prototyped in Lisp, and the code ported over line-for-line to C.

~~~
83457
Are you comparing the speed of optimized code to unoptimized code?

~~~
zandorg
The algorithms were the same.

But... The C code probably ran 100 times faster than Lisp before I optimised
it.

~~~
asciilifeform
Which Lisp?

~~~
zandorg
(compiled) Clisp.

~~~
mahmud
> (compiled) Clisp.

Clisp is only byte-compiled :-) So no, no way in bloody hell you beat
CMUCL/SBCL by 1000 times.

~~~
zandorg
No need to be hostile, I was just detailing my own experience, relevant to the
article.

~~~
mahmud
I wouldn't have been hostile if you attacked my family and loved ones. My
development environment OTOH ..

~~~
omouse
What if your development environment is Emacs and GNU stuff is your family??
:S

